# Cheap OSB Panels for Pigeon Loft???



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone out there using the Cheap OSB Panels for pigeon lofts??? Seen a few websites for start lofts, using the Cheap OSB Chip board panels for loft wall.................. wondering how good this stuff is , if painted with an Oil base paint??? How long does this stuff last painted & exposed to the weather???


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use the stuff as the inside layer of my walls. I then put roofing paper on top and then siding on. It has one side smoother than the other and paints up ok for inside walls. You need two or three coats. I also use it for nest boxes along with plywood. It is a cheap wall. I do not prefer it on the outside of the loft though. Weather will take a toll on it. 

Randy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You would be better off using it only on the inside walls. It won't hold up that well for outside, so if you're going to do all that work, a little more expense is worth it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I use it on mine. I painted it twice with exterior paint. I think there is OSB for exterior use. Use that if you can find one. Depending on your area I think it has good use. Here in California we don't have much rain so weather don't take too much toll on it. My wall painted with exterior paint still looks the same now like last year. So this cheap OSB panel still looks good as new for more than one year (1 year + 3 months to be exact). Also after I built it and painted it, my place got hit with 3 or 5 storms with nonstop rain for 1 week and surprisingly held up. I think the secret is the paint!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, guess I'm looking at it from the angle of New England weather, and it doesn't hold up very well around here. Around here, exterior plywood holds up so much better, and longer, that is it well worth the additional price. Can't really speak for the weather in other places. So I guess it depends on where you live.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I used OSB for the interior walls. So far it is holding up great and it saved me hundreds of dollars.

Dan


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> Anyone out there using the Cheap OSB Panels for pigeon lofts??? Seen a few websites for start lofts, using the Cheap OSB Chip board panels for loft wall.................. wondering how good this stuff is , if painted with an Oil base paint??? How long does this stuff last painted & exposed to the weather???


I used the OSB for part of my loft (outside panel) you can see it at:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-breeders-loft-questions-32471.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use it for my inside walls too. As long as it stays dry, it's great.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This is a small article on OSB:
http://www.pathnet.org/sp.asp?id=17336

I agree that if your place gets wet often, I think plywood would be better.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

The back side of mine is old waferboard,(same as OSB?) the sides are ply (painted).
It's going on 10yrs now.
No complaints from the pigeons!


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I have used OSB 1.5 years, I used primer and paint on the OSB it seems to be holding up fine.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

The converted playhouse, now loft, I built 18 years ago is OSB and it still is holding up. I painted it of course. OSB is made using exterior and waterproof glue so it holds up well in most cases. I live in Tennessee and the weather is not as harsh as say North Dakota, but for our use it works very well. Good paint will sure increase the life, no doubt.


----------



## wilded (Mar 13, 2009)

Here in Central Texas OSB does not hold up well. I have found the plywood product called ruff tex that is grooved to look like tongue and groove lumber is great. I spray it with cedar color water seal and it does very well in a wet humid climate.


----------

